# Napa Vino bello for June



## cgeidl (May 6, 2015)

Looking for two to four nights at Vino Bello preferably to include June 10th ,our anniversary date.


----------



## cgeidl (May 14, 2015)

*Still interested*

Any two ,three,four nights including the 10th of June.


----------

